
Is Oprah Going to Save the Internet?  - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/is_oprah_going_to_save_the_int.php
======
Xichekolas
God I hope not.

But I'm a natural contrarian, and Oprah represents all that is mainstream (and
hence bad) to me.

